# Barcellona presi De Jong e Rabiot



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2018)

Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.

Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.


----------



## bmb (29 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.
> 
> Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.



Impossibile anche comporre solo il numero di telefono se queste sono le cifre. Per questo dico di prendere giocatori come Barella e Tonali prima che lo faccia qualcun'altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.
> 
> Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.



Questi stanno prendendo pure Allan, incredibile.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Impossibile anche comporre solo il numero di telefono se queste sono le cifre. Per questo dico di prendere giocatori come Barella e Tonali prima che lo faccia qualcun'altro.



Manco quelli possiamo permetterci, barella per me lo vendono sui 30 e tonali almeno a 10, se ci fanno delle storie per paquetà che lo paghiamo a rate figuriamoci il resto.
L'unica alternativa è vendere qualcuno per poter investire ma chi? il turco? chi lo vuole? borini in cina? ok ma con quello che ti danno chi prendi? la vedo dura qui


----------



## vannu994 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questi stanno prendendo pure Allan, incredibile.



Veramente?


----------



## vannu994 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questi stanno prendendo pure Allan, incredibile.



ho letto ora sul corriere, 80 milioni per Allan da parte del PSG, Napoli che va su Barella. Se è vero il Napoli ha guadagnato 140 Milioni da due centrocampisti grazie a Sarri. 140 milioni! Prendono Barella e se arriva qualche pazzo lo rivendono tra qualche anno per altri 80 Milioni.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.
> 
> Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.



Il duo malefico ci ha venduto troppo tardi.....


----------



## Aron (29 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Impossibile anche comporre solo il numero di telefono se queste sono le cifre. Per questo dico di prendere giocatori come Barella e Tonali prima che lo faccia qualcun'altro.



Impossibile solo per una proprietà che non vuole investire.
Se è possibile per gli altri, è possibile anche per il Milan. Basta volerlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile solo per una proprietà che non vuole investire.
> Se è possibile per gli altri, è possibile anche per il Milan. Basta volerlo.



Ma no, Aron occorre che ti informi bene altrimenti continuiamo a parlare di cose senza sapere :

2016/2017 bilancio -10 milioni 
2017/2018 bilancio - 18 milioni

Il PSG ( come non sta a me dirlo ) arrivava dai 5 anni precedenti con bilanci in POSITIVO. 

Quindi non è che il PSG fa quel C che vuole, fa quello che il bilancio gli permette.


----------



## Igor91 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.
> 
> Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.



Beh hanno preso il miglior under 25 al mondo a centrocampo e un futuro top assoluto. Che vuoi dirgli? Bravi.


----------



## Boomer (29 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile solo per una proprietà che non vuole investire.
> Se è possibile per gli altri, è possibile anche per il Milan. Basta volerlo.



Ne puoi prendere uno se va bene. Queste società hanno ricavi molto superiori ai nostri. E' chiaro che uno stipendio di 10 M ad oggi lo possiamo dare solo a un calciatore in rosa, ergo dobbiamo scegliercelo bene.

Spendere poi 70 M per De Jong sarebbe folle visto tra l'altro ora il Milan non è un ambiente idoneo per far crescere giovani. Manca un'identità di gioco e mentale consolidata cosi come veterani che possano aiutare i nuovi arrivati nel loro percorso di crescita. Prima dobbiamo costruire un vero zoccolo duro.


----------



## Aron (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no, Aron occorre che ti informi bene altrimenti continuiamo a parlare di cose senza sapere :
> 
> 2016/2017 bilancio -10 milioni
> 2017/2018 bilancio - 18 milioni
> ...



Scusa Lollo, ma proprio no.
Dopo la pagliacciata Neymar (che è solo il caso più clamoroso), l'ultima cosa che si può dire è proprio che il PSG fa quello che il bilancio gli permette.


----------



## Maximo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no, Aron occorre che ti informi bene altrimenti continuiamo a parlare di cose senza sapere :
> 
> 2016/2017 bilancio -10 milioni
> 2017/2018 bilancio - 18 milioni
> ...




Beh l'operazione Neymar non rientra propriamente nei limiti dettati dal bilancio.


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no, Aron occorre che ti informi bene altrimenti continuiamo a parlare di cose senza sapere :
> 
> 2016/2017 bilancio -10 milioni
> 2017/2018 bilancio - 18 milioni
> ...



Bilancio in attivo?
Ma dai...

Il bilancio e stato trucatissimo perche loro volevano spendere.
Da noi manca la volonta di aggirare il FPF.


----------



## Boomer (29 Dicembre 2018)

Si possono prendere ottimi giocatori spendendo meno comunque. Il Napoli ha preso Ruiz che diventerà un grandissimo giocatore a 30 M. Dobbiamo "solo" individuare i profili giusti cosi come ha fatto la Juventus o il Napoli stesso.


----------



## bmb (29 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile solo per una proprietà che non vuole investire.
> Se è possibile per gli altri, è possibile anche per il Milan. Basta volerlo.



Fandonie. 10 milioni per Rabiot che a centrocampo, a noi, sposterebbe poco più che niente, sono cifre da fantacalcio.


----------



## Boomer (29 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fandonie. 10 milioni per Rabiot che a centrocampo, a noi, sposterebbe poco più che niente, sono cifre da fantacalcio.



Rabiot da noi farebbe un enorme differenza invece secondo me. Giocatore completo , forte fisicamente , veloce con buonissima tecnica e già grandissima esperienza avendo giocato partite da dentro o fuori in CL oltre ad essersi allenato con grandi campioni. 

Ma noi 10 M ad oggi non possiamo darglieli purtroppo.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile solo per una proprietà che non vuole investire.
> Se è possibile per gli altri, è possibile anche per il Milan. Basta volerlo.



è esattamente così, una proprietà che vuole investire fa come PSG e City che hanno gonfiato il bilancio alla voce ricavi con sponsorizzazioni farlocche scontando solo qualche multina o riduzione di rosa iscrivibile alla Champions.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bilancio in attivo?
> Ma dai...
> 
> Il bilancio e stato trucatissimo perche loro volevano spendere.
> *Da noi manca la volonta di aggirare il FPF*.



That's it.


----------



## Aron (29 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fandonie. 10 milioni per Rabiot che a centrocampo, a noi, sposterebbe poco più che niente, sono cifre da fantacalcio.



Se vuoi sostituisci Rabiot con Hazard o qualsiasi altro.
Il concetto è che se vuoi competere, devi spendere quelle cifre. 

Sono cambiati i valori, ma la storia è sempre la stessa. A inizio anni '90 era Pellegrini a dire che la sua Inter non poteva competere con le spese del Milan di Berlusconi. 

Oggi sono Berlusconi e Moratti a dire di non poter competere con russi e arabi (ma si dimenticano che nei club più competitivi ci sono anche imprenditori classici e azionariati popolari).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il duo malefico ci ha venduto troppo tardi.....


Tra i progetti di quei due c’era quello di rovinarci. Hanno fatto tutto molto scientemente.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Dicembre 2018)

Psg e City hanno sfruttato un buco nel FPF, con sponsorizzazioni farlocche, oggi non si può più fare, continuo a vedere post di gente che pretende di aggirarlo ma non capisco come si possa fare.....
Inutile pretendere spese folli, non si possono fare, bisogna cambiare mentalità, aumentare i ricavi, fare scouting e sbagliare il meno possibile.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Psg e City hanno sfruttato un buco nel FPF, con sponsorizzazioni farlocche, oggi non si può più fare, continuo a vedere post di gente che pretende di aggirarlo ma non capisco come si possa fare.....
> Inutile pretendere spese folli, non si possono fare, bisogna cambiare mentalità, aumentare i ricavi, fare scouting e sbagliare il meno possibile.....


Come aumenti i ricavi senza investire? Sappiamo tutti che non è possibile. La UEFA semplicemente vuole impedire al Milan di tornare agli antichi fasti, per ordine di chi non lo so. Ciò che so è che quel maiale di Agnelli è pappa e ciccia con Ceferin...


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2018)

Rabiot si sapeva da un anno sarebbe andato a Barcelona. A 10 mln l'anno, contenti loro.


----------



## Aron (29 Dicembre 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Psg e City hanno sfruttato un buco nel FPF, con sponsorizzazioni farlocche, oggi non si può più fare, continuo a vedere post di gente che pretende di aggirarlo ma non capisco come si possa fare.....
> Inutile pretendere spese folli, non si possono fare, bisogna cambiare mentalità, aumentare i ricavi, fare scouting e sbagliare il meno possibile.....



La UEFA non è nulla senza i club. 
Le sanzioni che stavano dando al Milan di Yonghong Li erano un'eccezione clamorosa. Non potevano soprassedere su un teatrino assurdo come quello, con un club il cui proprietario (tra le varie cose) non poteva assicurare continuità aziendale.
La UEFA sarebbe caduta nel ridicolo a chiudere un occhio su quella farsa.

Cambia tutto per quelle proprietà che hanno solidità e volontà di investire nei loro club. A loro la UEFA non ha mai fatto e non farà mai nulla di veramente punitivo, a parte qualche multa e restrizioni nella rosa. 
Senza questi club, a subire maggiori danni sarebbero non le squadre escluse ma la Champions League e la UEFA stessa. 
Gli sponsor e le tv vogliono le big, quelle che garantiscono il più grande giro d'affari. Le squadre di seconda fascia e quelle di medio-piccolo livello possono aggiungere sale e pepe, ma la sostanza la danno sempre le big, che siano quelle di tradizione o quelle relativamente nuove (Chelsea, City e PSG). 

Per cui un Milan che si fa beffe del FPF, non rischierebbe nulla di veramente dannoso dall'UEFA.
Pure se accadesse, il Milan potrebbe allearsi alla Juventus con Andrea Agnelli grande promotore della Super Lega. 

Chi ha il vero potere non è la UEFA, sono i club.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come aumenti i ricavi senza investire? Sappiamo tutti che non è possibile. La UEFA semplicemente vuole impedire al Milan di tornare agli antichi fasti, per ordine di chi non lo so. Ciò che so è che quel maiale di Agnelli è pappa e ciccia con Ceferin...



fai due più due. E' semplice. Agnelli appoggia Ceferin. Poi ci sono gli amici di merenda, tra cui Pallotta, e a questi mi sa che si sono aggiunti anche i suining.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La UEFA non è nulla senza i club.
> Le sanzioni che stavano dando al Milan di Yonghong Li erano un'eccezione clamorosa. Non potevano soprassedere su un teatrino assurdo come quello, con un club il cui proprietario (tra le varie cose) non poteva assicurare continuità aziendale.
> La UEFA sarebbe caduta nel ridicolo a chiudere un occhio su quella farsa.
> 
> ...



No aron ti sbagli. Agnelli ha ormai rinunciato alla Super Lega. E' dalla parte di Ceferin.


----------



## kipstar (29 Dicembre 2018)

Ci vorranno decenni per tornare.....grazie ffp


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no, Aron occorre che ti informi bene altrimenti continuiamo a parlare di cose senza sapere :
> 
> 2016/2017 bilancio -10 milioni
> 2017/2018 bilancio - 18 milioni
> ...



nel bilancio è considerato anche l'acquisto di neymar? e il prestito di mbappe?


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel bilancio è considerato anche l'acquisto di neymar? e il prestito di mbappe?



Si sono considerati, il PSG dal punto di vista finanziario è gestito molto bene, al fine del conteggio delle rapporto fatturato spese bisogna inoltre ricordare che sono ESCLUSE le famose sponsorizzazioni dell'ente del turismo del qatar, così come specificato dalla uefa-


----------



## Boomer (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ho letto che l' Ajax per De Jong chiede 75 Milioni di euro , mentre Rabiot non ha ancora accettato il contratto perchè vuole una clausola che impedisca all'allenatore di metterlo regista ahahahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è esattamente così, una proprietà che vuole investire fa come PSG e City che hanno gonfiato il bilancio alla voce ricavi con sponsorizzazioni farlocche scontando solo qualche multina o riduzione di rosa iscrivibile alla Champions.



Vorrei però ricordarvi che PSG e City sono anche le uniche due società che hanno alle spalle rispettivamente il fondo del qatar (fatturato di 340 miliardi) e la famiglia reale di Abu Dhabi il cui giro d'affari non è nemmeno quantificabile tanto è ampio (siamo nell'ordine di oltre i 1000 miliardi)

Scusate se paragonare Elliott a questi è come paragonare una golf a una Bugatti Chiron


----------



## Gekyn (11 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vorrei però ricordarvi che PSG e City sono anche le uniche due società che hanno alle spalle rispettivamente il fondo del qatar (fatturato di 340 miliardi) e la famiglia reale di Abu Dhabi il cui giro d'affari non è nemmeno quantificabile tanto è ampio (siamo nell'ordine di oltre i 1000 miliardi)
> 
> Scusate se paragonare Elliott a questi è come paragonare una golf a una Bugatti Chiron



Oltretutto hanno approfittato di un buco nella norma, dove la Eufa ha successivamente bloccato. Comunque è da qualche hanno che le suddette società sono in pari/attivo col bilancio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ho letto che l' Ajax per De Jong chiede 75 Milioni di euro , mentre Rabiot non ha ancora accettato il contratto perchè vuole una clausola che impedisca all'allenatore di metterlo regista ahahahah



Il francese è pazzo


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Gennaio 2019)

*Anche Di Marzio conferma: il Barcellona ha bloccato De Jong per Giugno. Trattativa in stato avanzato.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma: il Barcellona ha bloccato De Jong per Giugno. Trattativa in stato avanzato.*



Beati loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sport annuncia che il Barcellona avrebbe chiuso per Adrien Rabiot e Frenkie De Jong. Al francese contratto da 10 mln di euro netti per 5 anni. Ed un indennizzo da 5 mln di euro al PSG.
> 
> Per l'olandese invece si vuole fare di fretta, visto che il Bayern sta provando in extremis ad inserirsi. Il Barcellona vorrebbe evitare un'asta che partirebbe da 70 min di euro. I Blaugrana dalla loro hanno già l'accordo col giocatore.



criticate ancora il mercato del Barca?


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2019)

90 mil di cartellino, 10 d'ingaggio, ma come competi con questi qui.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Gennaio 2019)

davanti però ne avranno troppi


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> 90 mil di cartellino, 10 d'ingaggio, ma come competi con questi qui.



Competi aumentando i ricavi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2019)

io mi accontento di crescere con un progetto serio. non ha senso cacciare li 300 milioni per 4 giocatori cosi di botto


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel bilancio è considerato anche l'acquisto di neymar? e il prestito di mbappe?



bella domanda, tecnicamente NO.


----------

